
Strikingly Creates Simple, Beautiful Web Sites in Minutes - teng
http://lifehacker.com/5989963/strikingly-creates-simple-beautiful-web-sites-in-minutes
======
ineedtosleep
Suggestion: Make it more obvious that your Terms[1] and Privacy Policy[2]
texts are actually links. Or maybe you aren't expecting anyone to actually
read that?

Probably a 'design' decision -- but then I clicked on them and they're just
plain text files that aren't even formatted to be readable.

(Yes, I realize I'm being harsh here, but really. They're explicit .txt files.
Come on.)

[1] <http://www.strikingly.com/terms.txt>

[2] <http://www.strikingly.com/privacy.txt>

~~~
martindale
I for one love this! More sites should make documents like this available in
pure-text formats.

Granted, the jarring transition should be avoided, but I believe all documents
should be available in an array of formats; html, json, txt.

~~~
andyhmltn
Yeah me too. Being able to easily grab the documents is pretty good. Whenever
I've had documents like that on any of my sites I save them as a .txt file but
format them using markdown.

------
duaneb
Someone mentioned the other day that "beautiful" is overused. I think I agree:
the websites may look unique, but I'm not sure beautiful is the right term. I
think polished may be better.

I want it to actually mean something, dammit.

~~~
the1
<http://www.strikingly.com/site22261-1363092318> it's beautiful

------
crindy
I was trying to scroll through the home page on my laptop, using the arrow
keys, and it didn't work. When I pressed the down arrow, it scrolled me to the
next section, but some sections were too tall and didn't fit on my screen.

Specifically, it's the Beautiful mobile pages section, that features a picture
of a laptop and says "Our responsive templates look great on any device,
automatically." Ha.

~~~
teng
This is part of the design of our templates - the content of each section can
certainly be taller than the height of the screen, but we still keep the arrow
key controls so viewers can navigate quickly through the page.

------
nvr219
My fault for not reading the fine print. Created my site and was ready to buy
it but realized the site has to remain hosted on strikingly servers. Would
love to pay a one-time fee to download the source code for site I created and
upload it to my own server.

By the way this was the easiest, most beautiful web site I ever created. I do
NOT have an eye for design and this really made me feel like I had a good
looking site even though all I did was put my info in a template. So thank you
:)

~~~
haishachen
Thanks a lot for your support and kind words! We don't have a function for you
to download the source code yet, but we might think about offering that
function in the near future. Sorry that it wasn't clear to you. Definitely let
me know if you have any other feedback!

~~~
clicks
I just want to register my interest for what nvr219 said above. Upon
completion of the site if that was an option I would have bought it by now. If
you introduce that feature for somewhere between $5-10$ and I'll buy the
source code.

~~~
nvr219
I would pay $10 easy -- considering the amount of time this could save me
probably would go for $20 a pop (not sure if other people would pay that much
though).

------
tga
First, I don't appreciate having to give you my (fake) email address before I
can see the pricing.

I would also suggest making it easy to replace images, especially the logo and
the hero elements, with plain text boxes (textured/gradient/solid background).
That might work better for boring businesses than stock photos.

Otherwise, nice little service, wish you best of luck with it!

------
sigkill
I don't mean this specifically about your site, but most of the sites like
these where the user is trying something new, don't put a barrier asking for
an email and expecting him to register. Allow him to start using your tools
right away and then if he deems it worthy he'll register anyway since he needs
to save the damn thing.

Right now, all I did was go to 10minutemail.com and grab a temporary email.
Look I get it you're a new service and you promise to never never ever spam
me. But after being burnt a thousand times no sensible user in his sane mind
would give you his email address that easily. Allowing one to try before
registering may increase coding complexity, but it'll drastically lower the
barrier.

~~~
andyking
"We won't ever spam you, but we will send you a pointless email about a minor
change in our TOS or a new feature in 6-9 months' time, once you've completely
forgotten who we are and that you ever signed up for us. This email will ding
your phone at 4am if you live anywhere that isn't San Francisco."

~~~
glomph
If you have your email address set to trigger your phone at all times, why the
hell would you give it to random websites?

~~~
laserDinosaur
That's exactly their point - they wont.

------
chenster
Is it safe to say it's a direct competition with Weebly?

~~~
teng
We're both trying to make website building simpler for non-coders. Weebly is a
powerful solution that allows people to build traditional desktop website. We
take a different "mobile first, web second" approach. Our websites are
simpler, and the key values we bring to users are cross platform optimization
and fast set up.

~~~
chenster
Sorry maybe I didn't the concept of "mobile first, web second". From
strikingly website, it looks like it's doing both mobile and web at the same
time. So shouldn't it be "mobiel and web first" more precise instead?

------
joonix
What about businesses that aren't apps or "sexy?" Say an accounting firm or
some other professional services. I always struggle to fill in the massive
image requirements of the front page sliders of these kinds of templates for
"boring" businesses. I don't think these businesses should be forgotten,
though.

The editing interface is fantastic, nonetheless. Great job.

~~~
haishachen
That's a great point. We actually have a lot of small businesses using
Strikingly, including accounting and law firms. We realized that picking good
images is a long and hard process, and we're building up an asset library with
good images for people to choose from. Do you think this helps? Thanks a lot
for the feedback!

~~~
adventured
I think providing large, quality images is above and beyond the call. Anything
toward that is pure bonus IMO.

~~~
haishachen
Awesome to hear that! It should be done soon.

------
stuffihavemade
That logo has some major (anti aliasing?) issues on the edges of its letters.

~~~
teng
Thanks for pointing this out! There are some small issues with hi-res screens.
We're fixing it now.

------
markmccubbin
Will there be a mobile app to manage your site and view stats ?

~~~
haishachen
Hey Mark, view stats is a great idea. We'll think about having an app to help
manage the site as well. Will keep you updated. Thanks!

------
mrgreenfur
Blah, aren't there a million of these easy templating sites by now? Didn't
onepagerapp steal the rest of the market?

------
mafro
I couldn't sign up since the reg form suggests my email is invalid! (You can
see my email in my profile).

~~~
jamesbritt
User E-mail addresses are not shown by default; you have to put it in the
"About" section (along with whatever other info you want to make public, aside
from some site stats for your user name).

------
fnayr
I always chuckle a little when a design-oriented company has a non-retina
website.

~~~
sachingulaya
I bought my rMBP this week specifically to take note of how my site looks on
high res displays. I'm shopping for photographers and surprisingly few have
"retina support".

------
elyase
in the Pro plan, will I be able to connect 5 custom domains to my 5 sites?

~~~
jrs235
Someone please answer this. If this is true you will have a pro sale within 15
minutes of me reading it.

~~~
jrs235
I went ahead and got a Pro plan and it appears this is the case.

------
Misiek
Is there an open source script witch scrolling page effect like in Strikingly?

~~~
jimg
..and can release the flying monkeys?

